# What are you wearing?



## Rocket1991

Perks of COVID lockdown you can run in the middle of the day.


----------



## kgglonghorn

haha! The lockdown is what ultimately pushed me to buying a smartwatch...or three. I expirimented with a few and settled on a Garmin MARQ golf watch. I only golf and sleep in it.


----------



## 325xia

Garmin Tactix Delta Solar


----------



## BarracksSi

Ol' Faithful. Added a pic of our cat to the address book so he can appear as a "complication".


----------



## Rocket1991

BarracksSi said:


> Ol' Faithful. Added a pic of our cat to the address book so he can appear as a "complication".
> 
> View attachment 15816603


Cat complication is the best! We need more cat complications in a horology!


----------



## mark2828

Series 6 Product Red with Pepsi GMT ... this is my first ever smart watch ... I'm quite liking it


----------



## jar

Today my Samsung Galaxy watch 40mm.


----------



## Hasaf

Samsung Galaxy 3, 40mm


----------



## randb

Vivoactive 4.









Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brimstone

Amazfit T-Rex Pro


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Brimstone




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## 325xia

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 15857098


That's a very cool face


----------



## floydfan33

Apple Watch 6 on Isofrane with PVD Buckle


----------



## randb

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## randb

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Steampunk inspiration.









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## randb

Ticwatch Pro 3 GPS.









Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Steampunk inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


Looks really natural! Great combo!


----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Steampunk inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


Do you know the name of your watch face? That looks sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Snyde said:


> Do you know the name of your watch face? That looks sharp!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The name is "Happy Hour" by coldheart.


----------



## utzelu

floydfan33 said:


> View attachment 15860812
> 
> Apple Watch 6 on Isofrane with PVD Buckle


Cool color combo on the watch face. You are ready for the Formula 1 GP at Monaco this weekend


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Rammus




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Skyry3

Samsung Galaxy 3 Titanium. Had I known they were going to get rid of their Tizen OS and use Google's, I would've held out until the 4. Still decent, but can be a real PITA when your phone isn't a Samsung lol!


----------



## randb

Not very smart but a lot of fun. Pinetime watch. 25 bucks, firmware is still a work in progress. Very satisfying to wear for some reason. It is pretty much fully open source and community built. It speaks to the geek in me.










Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## calicobg




----------



## mrphyslw

Just got my first smart watch over the weekend, a Garmin Venu 2. Swapped the silicone strap out today for desk duty. This particular face is busy, but provides a lot of info, which I like.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde

mrphyslw said:


> Just got my first smart watch over the weekend, a Garmin Venu 2. Swapped the silicone strap out today for desk duty. This particular face is busy, but provides a lot of info, which I like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good choice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calicobg




----------



## lvt




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## peagreen

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 16009279


Shame it only goes up to twelve. There _are_ twenty-four hours in a day.


----------



## Rocket1991

peagreen said:


> Shame it only goes up to twelve. There _are_ twenty-four hours in a day.


24 will reduce font size.


----------



## CephasSeventySeven




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## carbon_dragon




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## AT-38C

Garmin 945









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## carbon_dragon

Only on my right wrist though.


----------



## GaryM

Old school Pebble still going strong. The classic Cartier tank with the up/down indicator.


----------



## GaryM

Brought this red Pebble back from the grave with a new battery and green Nato band.


----------



## lvt




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Wolfsatz

peagreen said:


> Shame it only goes up to twelve. There _are_ twenty-four hours in a day.


Commonly divided in AM and PM... 

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## peagreen

Wolfsatz said:


> Commonly divided in AM and PM...
> 
> GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


So much more is available, as demonstrated by yourself with your photo displaying times in 24h notation.









A Short Essay On the 24 Hour Watch


An Essay on the 24 Hour Watch The 24 hour watch dial, known and used historically in aviation circles, is lesser known to those who use a 12 hour watch or clock to tell time every day. I recently learned about the existence of 24 hour watches. Now that I have been exposed, I have doubts that I...




www.watchuseek.com












Photo Album of 24 hour watches......


Hi all, Please post here with pictures of "pure" 24 hour watches you own, have owned, or have viewed (try not to include 12hr/GMT watches in this thread). Please keep the posts very short...limited verbage, maximum photos. If you'd like to post more detail about a particular watch, or a review...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Wolfsatz

peagreen said:


> So much more is available, as demonstrated by yourself with your photo displaying times in 24h notation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Short Essay On the 24 Hour Watch
> 
> 
> An Essay on the 24 Hour Watch The 24 hour watch dial, known and used historically in aviation circles, is lesser known to those who use a 12 hour watch or clock to tell time every day. I recently learned about the existence of 24 hour watches. Now that I have been exposed, I have doubts that I...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Album of 24 hour watches......
> 
> 
> Hi all, Please post here with pictures of "pure" 24 hour watches you own, have owned, or have viewed (try not to include 12hr/GMT watches in this thread). Please keep the posts very short...limited verbage, maximum photos. If you'd like to post more detail about a particular watch, or a review...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


I like military time... as it is very easy for me to translate that into the 12 hour format. But regardless of pretty essays, the most common format is 12 hours for a reason (day / night) .

as an analogy.... there is also a Chinese calendar.. and a Mayan Calendar which is actually a lot more precise... so me knocking down the formal that is used all over the world.. is a bit infantile. Just my opinion.


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## vinataba

Today


----------



## 325xia




----------



## CyberShadow




----------



## BarracksSi

CyberShadow said:


> View attachment 16137718


Hey, something different and still cool-looking for once.

What is it? Samsung?


----------



## CyberShadow

BarracksSi said:


> Hey, something different and still cool-looking for once.
> 
> What is it? Samsung?


Thank you. Its Huami's Amazfit X, and I picked it up from Indiegogo. There have been reports of some of them not performing so well, but mine works well enough for me, and for the price I love it. The battery lasts over a week without any trouble (although I dont wear it every day) and the curved screen looks cool, even when off.


----------



## Eugene Hot

Affordable $2 model 116 plus from Ali for swimming with a dude without a bubble (dancing taikonaut), with bt synchronization and vibe alarms and notifications.


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Chrispy1

Mi band 5 does everything I want it to and is small. 20-30 bucks. I wear it on my right wrist. Left wrist is reserved for other watches.


----------



## Brimstone

I have progressed from a Fitbit Charge that I wore for a couple years, to an Amazfit T-Rex Pro that I purchased early this year to this Garmin Fenix 6X Pro that I picked up today. 










As much as I love my mechanical watches, these watches are just too useful for my needs.


----------



## Brimstone

New strap for the Fenix 6X Pro.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Rocket1991

Transition from Gear Sport (right) to Galaxy Watch Active 2 (left)


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Eccckz

Rocking Galaxy Watch 4 with a Pip-Boy face from Fallout on it


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## pr1uk




----------



## lvt

My new Huawei Watch Fit.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## alpaslan

From yesterday, hiking at Maggia Valley in Ticino, Switzerland.










edit: remove duplicate image


----------



## Vdubz

Newbie. Liking it so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## peagreen

Rocket1991 said:


> Perks of COVID lockdown you can run in the middle of the day.


My new favourite, created and offered free of charge by mister Ned Ludd.
It shows the time between sunrise and sunset in yellow, the rest of the day in grey.








ned-ludd - Sunrise & Sunset - watch face for Apple Watch, Samsung Gear S3, Huawei Watch, and more - Facer


A simple 24-hour dial showing sunrise and sunset.




www.facer.io


----------



## Rocket1991

peagreen said:


> My new favourite, created and offered free of charge by mister Ned Ludd.
> It shows the time between sunrise and sunset in yellow, the rest of the day in grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ned-ludd - Sunrise & Sunset - watch face for Apple Watch, Samsung Gear S3, Huawei Watch, and more - Facer
> 
> 
> A simple 24-hour dial showing sunrise and sunset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facer.io


it kind of reminds me of some Casio Protrek models where they marked daylight in similar manner


----------



## peagreen

Rocket1991 said:


> it kind of reminds me of some Casio Protrek models where they marked daylight in similar manner


Do you have any specific examples?

Do any of them have a 24 hour analogue face?


----------



## Rocket1991

peagreen said:


> Do you have any specific examples?
> 
> Do any of them have a 24 hour analogue face?


Not 24 hr face but gauge around main digital
PRG240 shows sunset and sunrise in one of the modes


casio prg 240 sunset times - Google Search










Pro Treks, sunrise/sunset display to determine rise/set...


One of the really nice features of the Pro Treks (at least my PRG-240) is the sunrise/sunset functionality which displays the time for each. Another use for it is to determine in what orientation the sun will rise and set, at least roughly. This can be good if you're setting up a tent and don't...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## peagreen

Rocket1991 said:


> Not 24 hr face but gauge around main digital
> PRG240 shows sunset and sunrise in one of the modes
> 
> 
> casio prg 240 sunset times - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pro Treks, sunrise/sunset display to determine rise/set...
> 
> 
> One of the really nice features of the Pro Treks (at least my PRG-240) is the sunrise/sunset functionality which displays the time for each. Another use for it is to determine in what orientation the sun will rise and set, at least roughly. This can be good if you're setting up a tent and don't...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


I see what you mean. Thanks.


----------



## BarracksSi

peagreen said:


> My new favourite, created and offered free of charge by mister Ned Ludd.
> It shows the time between sunrise and sunset in yellow, the rest of the day in grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ned-ludd - Sunrise & Sunset - watch face for Apple Watch, Samsung Gear S3, Huawei Watch, and more - Facer
> 
> 
> A simple 24-hour dial showing sunrise and sunset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facer.io


Does it also adjust the display based on latitude?


----------



## peagreen

BarracksSi said:


> Does it also adjust the display based on latitude?


Location and date, yes.


----------



## ned-ludd

BarracksSi said:


> Does it also adjust the display based on latitude?


That is the intention and my belief, but it's proving impossible to test, since I'm stuck in one geographic location.

This is what it looks like for me. Note that it shows greater than twelve hours of daylight for the southern hemisphere (this close to the equinox), and reflects that my current zone is in daylight saving.


----------



## BarracksSi

ned-ludd said:


> That is the intention and my belief, but it's proving impossible to test, since I'm stuck in one geographic location.
> 
> This is what it looks like for me. Note that it shows greater than twelve hours of daylight for the southern hemisphere (this close to the equinox), and reflects that my current zone is in daylight saving.
> View attachment 16494294


Although I can manually change my AW's time display to a different timezone, I can't use the same trick to check its Solar dial's rendering of sunrise/sunset in those other timezones. But it'll show the split on the "bezel" of the GMT dial depending on which timezone the bezel is set to.


----------



## BarracksSi

Hey Ned, just had an idea —

If/when we change to permanent DST*, can you do a watch face that has 1:00 at the top of the dial? Because it wouldn’t make sense that the Sun would be at its highest in the sky while a clock face is past vertical. 

* (until we get upset …again… about darker mornings and change it back …again)


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## peagreen

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 16503463


All I want for christmas is a 24 hour version of this for my Wear OS watch.
It wouldn't matter that the digits are that size. It only needs to show the current hour in the middle and 2½ each side of that.


----------



## Rocket1991

peagreen said:


> All I want for christmas is a 24 hour version of this for my Wear OS watch.
> It wouldn't matter that the digits are that size. It only needs to show the current hour in the middle and 2½ each side of that.


Simple things you can create on your own. This will take bit more effort. 








Facer - Thousands of FREE watch faces for Apple Watch, Samsung Gear S3, Huawei Watch, and more


Enjoy thousands of free and premium watch faces for all WearOS, Samsung, and Apple smartwatches including Samsung Gear S3 & S2, Huawei, Moto 360, Sony Smartwatch 3, Fossil Q, LG Watch Urbane and more!




www.facer.io


----------



## samael_6978

Instinct 2S Solar









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## rationaltime

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 16514283


That looks pretty good. Can you do log-log like E6B?


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Rocket1991

rationaltime said:


> That looks pretty good. Can you do log-log like E6B?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Nope. It's just what you see.


----------



## ned-ludd

BarracksSi said:


> Hey Ned, just had an idea —
> 
> If/when we change to permanent DST*, can you do a watch face that has 1:00 at the top of the dial? Because it wouldn’t make sense that the Sun would be at its highest in the sky while a clock face is past vertical.


Aside from the fact that I abhor DST, I can't see any benefit from rotating the numerals as you describe. Reading 24H time can be confusing enough.
In any event, there is no easy, obvious or foolproof way in the Facer app to detect whether you're in DST so it's unlikely to be possible to achieve.


----------



## Dwijaya

FR935







FR


----------



## Dwijaya

Gt2


----------



## Brimstone

Garmin Fenix 6X Pro


----------



## peagreen

BarracksSi said:


> Hey Ned, just had an idea —
> 
> If/when we change to permanent DST*, can you do a watch face that has 1:00 at the top of the dial? Because it wouldn’t make sense that the Sun would be at its highest in the sky while a clock face is past vertical.
> 
> * (until we get upset …again… about darker mornings and change it back …again)


Solar noon is hardly ever on a whole hour.
At my current location, we switched to daylight saving last night. Solar noon will be at 13:48 where I live, 13:56 in Paris, France, 13:12 in Berlin, Germany.
My sister lives about 300 miles WNW from here and in a different time zone. At her home solar noon will be 13:15 today.
Your suggested watch face could possibly place a mark for solar noon at the top (with that time shown in numbers somewhere on the dial) and the 24 whole hours spaced appropriately around the dial.


----------



## ned-ludd

peagreen said:


> Your suggested watch face could possibly place a mark for solar noon at the top (with that time shown in numbers somewhere on the dial) and the 24 whole hours spaced appropriately around the dial.


Maybe just get a Yes Worldwatch. It's not a smartwatch but it's pretty clever.








Here's mine showing the local solar noon (zenith) at just after 13:00 during DST. I'm about two degrees away from my timezone's centre.


----------



## peagreen

ned-ludd said:


> Maybe just get a Yes Worldwatch. It's not a smartwatch but it's pretty clever.
> Here's mine showing the local solar noon (zenith) at just after 13:00 during DST. I'm about two degrees away from my timezone's centre.


Thanks for the suggestion, but no.
I have a YES watch mouldering away in a drawer. 
It's too heavy and too dumb.


----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## polishammer

Just got it today.


----------



## ned-ludd

peagreen said:


> I have a YES watch mouldering away in a drawer.
> It's too heavy and too dumb.


I wore my Yes Worldwatch yesterday and was mildly surprised at how light it felt, given how much of a lump it is; so I weighed it.
It weighs 71g, which is only 1g heavier than my Samsung Gear S3.
It may be dumber than the S3 but only needs to be charged every two-three months, which is a bonus in my book.


----------



## peagreen

ned-ludd said:


> I wore my Yes Worldwatch yesterday and was mildly surprised at how light it felt, given how much of a lump it is; so I weighed it.
> It weighs 71g, which is only 1g heavier than my Samsung Gear S3.
> It may be dumber than the S3 but only needs to be charged every two-three months, which is a bonus in my book.


My YES WORLDWATCH, with the original strap does 104g on the kitchen scales.
TicWatch PRO 3 GPS with a comfortable iBazal strap weighs 56g.
The YES strap has grown stiff and brittle with age - I suppose the phthalates have evaporated - and it broke off when I took it out of the drawer to weigh.


----------



## ned-ludd

peagreen said:


> My YES WORLDWATCH, with the original strap does 104g on the kitchen scales.


I should have mentioned that mine is the recently released Worldwatch V7. With a leather strap and deployant buckle it weighs 90g.
My Yes Zulu weighs 120g with original bracelet.
My Yes Equilibrium weighs 125g with original bracelet.


----------



## Rocket1991

80s smart...


----------



## oysterfisher




----------



## polishammer

At home in US









in Austria


----------



## randb

Amazfit GTR PRO3. With the latest firmware, everything works really well. I replaced my OG Galaxy Watch that crapped out.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Epix has landed.






























Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Back on leather.
This is a "Strong Horse" dark brown made in Ukraine I have ordered last year as their price are really interesting for the quality they deliver. 
Actually it have been shipped from Mariupol... 























Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## Viseguy




----------



## AlexxvD

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## wingfoot67




----------



## benton629

Amazfit T-Rex Pro records my laziness today.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## polishammer




----------



## Ron From Texas

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 15857098


You have a bunch of watch faces, but I like this one the best.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## peagreen

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 15857098


What's this one called? 
I missed it when you posted it, but thanks to Ron from Texas I have seen it now.


----------



## Rocket1991

peagreen said:


> What's this one called?
> I missed it when you posted it, but thanks to Ron from Texas I have seen it now.


I don't remember. Since then i changed both phone and smartwatch and every time you connect Samsung smartwatch you reformat it. plus Samsung closed their own cloud backup service in favour of Microsoft and you had to move things manually....

Update. Name of the face is ELF16. Not sure who made it. I was able to boot my old watch.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## peagreen

Rocket1991 said:


> I don't remember. Since then i changed both phone and smartwatch and every time you connect Samsung smartwatch you reformat it. plus Samsung closed their own cloud backup service in favour of Microsoft and you had to move things manually....
> 
> Update. Name of the face is ELF16. Not sure who made it. I was able to boot my old watch.


Thanks.
I checked the play store and can't find it there. Must be (have been) Samsung only.


----------



## Rocket1991

peagreen said:


> Thanks.
> I checked the play store and can't find it there. Must be (have been) Samsung only.


Both my watches are Tizen. So it was Samsung store. Not sure how it translates to play store and how developers will migrate their designs, if they ever will in some cases. 
Facer exist in all platforms so whatever found there is sure available on both.


----------



## peagreen

Rocket1991 said:


> Facer exist in all platforms so whatever found there is sure available on both.


In my experience Facer can be quite intrusive/annoying. It just keeps on trying to push more watch faces.


----------



## Skeptical

FR 255


----------



## Ron From Texas

Another FR255.


----------



## Colin39

Im not a smart watch person, but this came free with my phone, 7 days without charge 20 mins to fully charge , and wears well.


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## MissAnthropic

Finally added a smartwatch to the collection! I wouldn’t be me if it wasn’t something slightly obsolete and unloved, the Pebble Time. It took a bit of finagling to get it talking to my iPhone but it’s up and running great. I’ve only been using it for 12 or so hours but so far I’m very pleased with it.


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## randb

Galaxy watch 5 pro. Pretty flash. I like it a lot.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MissAnthropic

Couldn’t resist adding another to the collection 🙃.
Turns out I really like being able to track my sleep and steps on walks.


----------



## peagreen

MissAnthropic said:


> Couldn’t resist adding another to the collection 🙃.
> Turns out I really like being able to track my sleep and steps on walks.


Pray, tell. What brand/model is this?


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## MissAnthropic

peagreen said:


> Pray, tell. What brand/model is this?


Sure thing, it’s a Pebble Time.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Apple Watch SE. everyone has their opinion and rightly so about the Apple Watch. 

In my opinion it’s the best tech of our times and a classic iconic design makes it even more so. Simple no frills and yet full of bells and whistles literally lollll. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## peagreen

asrar.merchant said:


> Apple Watch SE. everyone has their opinion and rightly so about the Apple Watch.
> 
> In my opinion it’s the best tech of our times and a classic iconic design makes it even more so. Simple no frills and yet full of bells and whistles literally lollll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I recognise and respect your opinion, but I disagree.
So classic and iconic that you're wearing a round peg in a square hole.
Sorry, not sorry. I will never wear a square(ish) watch. Even the squares with rounded corners do not come into consideration for me.
That said, where are the "2" the "10", "23" and the "18" on that day/night ring‽ and why does it have "24" twice‽


----------



## BarracksSi

peagreen said:


> That said, where are the "2" the "10", "23" and the "18" on that day/night ring‽ and why does it have "24" twice‽


“24” is there twice because it lines up with the cities on the city ring.

Same with the other numbers. It’s not strictly a “24 hour ring” — it marks the current times at each city.

You’ll also notice that USA cities are on daylight savings time.


----------



## peagreen

BarracksSi said:


> “24” is there twice because it lines up with the cities on the city ring.
> 
> Same with the other numbers. It’s not strictly a “24 hour ring” — it marks the current times at each city.
> 
> You’ll also notice that USA cities are on daylight savings time.


Thank you for explaining that. I still don't like it.


----------



## Tiribos

Fénix 7X Sapphie Solar


----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## derek0812

Apple 5


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## pr1uk




----------



## [email protected]




----------

